# Rainy day dinner



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tamale Pie and Stella. I'm happy!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Ima likin that!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

So whats in it?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> So whats in it?


yea, mac,
inquiring minds want to know.

jack

btw, you fully recovered from losing your house?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm soooo glad you asked..









Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> btw, you fully recovered from losing your house?


Yes sir! Thanks for asking. It was a bit harrowing fixing up the one we bought, you know there's always repairs. I underwent a triple bypass just after Memorial Day 2017, so I'm passed the year mark now and doing great. Don't quite have the stamina I had before, but working on it! It's a pretty good excuse to take it a little easier.



Sharing is Caring!


----------

